# Word of the Day



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

skierface said:


> Ersatz! Like The Series of Unfortunate Events: The Ersatz Elevator. Such a great book series


Alas, I haven't read the series...


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

nikkiannpet said:


> Alas, I haven't read the series...


Ooh, you should! They're quick and easy to read and also very good stories


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ameliorate: to make better or more tolerable


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

futilitarian
\fyoo-til-i-TAIR-ee-uhn\ , adjective;
1.
Believing that human hopes are vain and unjustified.


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

isthatheidi said:


> I searched and didn't find a thread like this. If I'm blind, feel free to delete it and slap my hand. I just had to share this word I just learned. Baculum. Look it up.
> 
> ETA: Please add your words, too! I'm a word nerd.


 AH!!! I love words too!!!!  Hmmmm... prestidigitation is one of my favorites.... but oh sooo many more!


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Circumlocution


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

*Mamihlapinatapei*

Yagan (indigenous language of Tierra del Fuego) – “the wordless, yet meaningful look shared by two people who both desire to initiate something but are both reluctant to start”


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Perseverate....


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Amalgamate
Nuance
Subsume


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Euphemism

I am not sure, if you know this word or if it was already posted here.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Backwardation. Spell check doesn't seem to like my word - silly spell check.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a bit Qualmish as of late....


----------



## isthatheidi (Nov 21, 2009)

Solipsism: extreme form of skepticism which denies the possibility of any knowledge other than of one's own existence.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

equanimity:

Mental calmness, composure, and evenness of temper, esp. in a difficult situation.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Job 
j
0
b
job

on a serious note

Felicity
: the quality or state of being happy; especially : great happiness <marital felicity>
b : an instance of happiness
2
: something that causes happiness


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

fey

adjective

: marked by a foreboding of death or calamity
: marked by an otherworldly air or attitude b : crazy
: excessively refined : precious b : quaintly unconventional : campy

I think I've fallen in love with this thread.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Sanctus Spiritus - The holy spirit. 

For they who have faith shall see the light that comes down to earth when Jesus walks the earth again.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

*nu·mi·nous*

_adj_ \ˈnü-mə-nəs, ˈnyü-\
1
*:* supernatural, mysterious 

2
*:* filled with a sense of the presence of divinity *:* holy 

3
*:* appealing to the higher emotions or to the aesthetic sense *:* spiritual 

— *nu·mi·nous·ness* _noun_ 



Origin: Latin _numin-, numen_ numenFirst Known Use: 1647


*Synonyms:* magic, magical, mystic, occult, weird


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Philanthropist. I also suggest to learn the word Philanderer, and know that the giving is two different ways and the words have nothing in common except the first six letters. One can be a Philanderer or a Philanthropist, or a Philandering Philanthropist. A Philandering Philanthropist with the Philharmonic. Plays cello.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

addlepated

*PRONUNCIATION:*
(AD-l-pay-tid)

*MEANING:*
adjective: Confused; eccentric; flustered.


----------



## isthatheidi (Nov 21, 2009)

Meretricious: of or relating to a prostitute, having the nature of prostitution.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

*yob*

noun: A rude, rowdy youth

NB:Coined by reversing the spelling of the word boy. Earliest documented use: 1859


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fugacious:

Adjective:
1. Fleeting/transitory
2. Evanescent; fading away quickly.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> Fugacious:
> 
> Adjective:
> 1. Fleeting/transitory
> 2. Evanescent; fading away quickly.


Do you have a pronunciation for this word? I find it interesting


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tranquillity said:


> Do you have a pronunciation for this word? I find it interesting


(fyoo-gay-shus)


----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

bromidrosis:

Strongly smelling perspiration.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

*salutary

PRONUNCIATION:
(SAL-yuh-ter-ee)

MEANING:
adjective:
1. Beneficial; useful; remedial.
2. Healthful.


*


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

YOLO swag for life!

Haha jk i hate those terms


----------

